# Healthy squab in garden but not flying away.



## jrice70 (Sep 29, 2014)

Hi. A few days a go a pigeon flew into a window of our house and obviously stunned it sat in our garden. It didn't look injured but my vet agreed to look at it and confirmed that it was fine just stunned. It is eating, drinking and pooing and seems fine. The vet has asked me to put it back in the garden and the mother will come and find it. 
I have done this and it didn't fly, just walked away under a bush. What do I do now, if anything. I'm worried it will be killed by a cat


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

*Thank you for your concern with this bird.

Please post a picture of the bird, so we can determine age.

If it did fly into the glass then it may still be experiencing trauma and/or concussion. I wouldn't leave it outside if it is not acting normal and not flying. 

Here is a UK link on concussions: http://www.pigeonrescue.co.uk/concussion.htm *


----------



## jrice70 (Sep 29, 2014)

I took this just before I released it. It seems happy and is moving about with no problem, just not flying. I have put out wild bird seed and water for it. The vet said it should be outdoors so that it's mother can find it.


----------



## jrice70 (Sep 29, 2014)

Also it flew into the the window two and a half days ago.


----------



## John_D (Jan 24, 2002)

It does look old enough, from its feathering and general appearance, to be flying so there may be an injury to the wing or shoulder which may only show up with an x-ray. If it has a good appetite and, as you say, is pooping OK then further rest and recuperation is probably best for now.

I would say it is past the age where a parent is going to come looking for it, but in any case it is not in its interests to leave it unflighted outdoors due to its vulnerability to predators.

Whereabouts are you located?


----------



## jrice70 (Sep 29, 2014)

Thanks for your advice. I live near Yeovil in Somerset.


----------



## John_D (Jan 24, 2002)

Righto - will check for anyone/any reputable wildlife rescue in the area.


----------



## John_D (Jan 24, 2002)

Hi

1. If you want to PM me your address, my partner can send you some basic treatments for Coccidiosis and worms, just in case there is also an internal problem.

It is quite possible that there is, as I suggest, a small fracture somewhere or just bruising which will need to heal up before he can fly again.

2. The nearest rescue center on our list would be:

The Phoenix Pet and Wildlife Sanctuary

2 Marine Cottages,
Coat,
Martock,
Somerset, TA12 6AR.

Tel:- 01935 824848 

I do not know if they are still operative, but if so you will definitely need to check with them first that they will treat wood pigeons and they will NOT put them down if they can't soon be released. Unfortunately some places will take in a bird and then put it down if it seems to have a serious problem, and not be willing to return it to the finder for home care.


----------

